# I found a pretty good temp. cage/carrier and wanted to share it



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

So I'm getting rats soon so I have been looking for a carrier. I found this one, and it is pretty big. Here is the link:








Amazon.com : Prevue Pet Products Universal Pet Carrier, Gray, Small (Model: 1306) : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Prevue Pet Products Universal Pet Carrier, Gray, Small (Model: 1306) : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com




What do you guys think?


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Just a quick question: Why is this in "Caring for Accidental Litters" ?


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> Just a quick question: Why is this in "Caring for Accidental Litters" ?


oops, sorry. I accidentally clicked it...🤦‍♀️


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> Just a quick question: Why is this in "Caring for Accidental Litters" ?


How do I move it?


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I don't think that you can MOVE it, but no one cares. I was just wondering but figured it was a miss-click. Anyway. That carrier looks AWESOME. You can fit some good stuff in there, hammocks, hides, toys...


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> I don't think that you can MOVE it, but no one cares. I was just wondering but figured it was a miss-click. Anyway. That carrier looks AWESOME. You can fit some good stuff in there, hammocks, hides, toys...


Thanks! Yup, I ordered the carrier and it just arrived, luckily it didn't come cracked like the reviews said it would...


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Luckily indeed.


----------

